

The Google Bubble - prakash
http://www.blyon.com/blog/index.php/2009/08/02/the-google-bubble/

======
haseman
Keyword advertising isn't like the housing bubble at all. Housing prices were
driven up by loose lending practices and very cheap/easy credit explicitly FOR
housing. There is no such subsidy market for search words. While there may be
a google bubble, it has nothing to do with how the housing bubble was created
and sustained.

